# Huzzah! My O2 iPhone contract is finally up!



## editor (Apr 11, 2011)

My contract started life as a Palm Pre deal which was upgraded to an iPhone 3GS after the Pre borkified, and then I moved on to a HTC Desire (courtesy of a swap with ChrisFilter) but now - joy of joys - my long 18 month overpriced contract is up!

I'l probably hang on to my Desire a little while longer because there's so many tempting phones about I'm not sure where to go next.

I'm definitely sticking with Android though, so I'm going to start checking out the likes of the LG Optimus 2X, the Motorola Atrix, Samsung Galaxy S II and the new HTC collection....

Any high end phones catching anyone's eye at the moment?


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 11, 2011)

Not entirely relevant to this thread, but if you haven't already, worth checking out giffgaff.


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh, and also there's the HTC event in London tomorrow evening, where they're expected to announce the Pyramid.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 11, 2011)

Ed, I remember you saying some time ago you require a hardware keyboard. Is this still the case?


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Ed, I remember you saying some time ago you require a hardware keyboard. Is this still the case?


No - I've been persuaded by the wonders of SwiftKey!


----------



## sumimasen (Apr 13, 2011)

What deal have you now moved to? I got the Pre just before you did so I need to cancel too!


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2011)

sumimasen said:


> What deal have you now moved to? I got the Pre just before you did so I need to cancel too!


I'll probably move to a rolling monthly deal before committing to the latest slab of Android loveliness.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 14, 2011)

Waiting on the iPhone 5 and the new Android lot to actually come out so I can size them all up. Looks like I may be going Android if Apple does the usual incremental upgrade...


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 14, 2011)

I can see Apple making a fairly big upgrade with the iPhone 5. After promoting the processor speed of the iPad 2 it's clear that they're aware that specs are starting to matter to more people, so they'll be conscious of that, and I'm expecting a dual core device.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 14, 2011)

blatant


----------



## miss minnie (Apr 14, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


> blatant


Wow, thought I'd clicked on a Jazzz illuminati thread for a minute


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 14, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> I can see Apple making a fairly big upgrade with the iPhone 5. After promoting the processor speed of the iPad 2 it's clear that they're aware that specs are starting to matter to more people, so they'll be conscious of that, and I'm expecting a dual core device.


 
It'll have to be pretty damn impressive...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It'll have to be pretty damn impressive...


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2011)

HTC Sensation or Samsung Galaxy II? Hmmm.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

editor said:


> HTC Sensation or Samsung Galaxy II? Hmmm.


 
Get both


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 
Is it to be sold with iBinoculars that will only show a partly blurry image until you upgrade to the next release?


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Get both


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 14, 2011)




----------

